# Solved: IE and Firefox think Java isn't installed



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi there, I'm hoping to get some help with a minor browser issue. I hope this is the right forum and not the software one.

I recently installed the newest version of Java in order to play the games on Pogo.com. This was after I removed the old version using the Add/Remove programs feature in the control panel. Even after I installed the new Java, both IE and Mozilla are telling me that they can't find Java when I try to play the games.

I did all the things they tell you to do on the Java site and Pogo about getting Java to work. I went into the Java control panel and told it to use IE and Mozilla as default. I made sure IE has enabled the various Java programs in the add-ons manager, and I even cleared my cache like they tell me. I didn't do this with Mozilla because I prefer to use IE if I can.

Even after doing all that, neither browser recognizes that Java is installed. Even on the Java site, it doesn't pass their test to see if Java is installed properly. So now I don't know what else to do.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If I were you, I would do this:

Close all running browsers
Use Add/Remove programs to uninstall ALL installed Java Runtime Environments (JREs)
Reboot
Fire up my browser of choice and empty the cache
Go to java.sun.com and download the latest JRE (JRE 6 update 11)
SAVE the JRE installer to disk.
Close my browser
Run the SAVED installer and let it install
Once the installation is complete, I would exit the installer, fire up my browser, and go to Java.com and click the "Do I have Java?" link to test the browse plugin
Report back what happens here.

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Tom,
I did everything you said to do, even though I had to call my son-in-law at one point for a bit of help! Anyway, when I went to Java.com to test the plugin, the same thing happened as before when I did that....I did not see the "dancing Duke logo." To further check, I went on Pogo.com and tried to play a game. Again, same message of "java not found/not working." 

If you have any further ideas, I would sincerely appreciate it.

Thank you.

Sky


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

In your Internet options under Security. Are your Java scripts enabled?


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, Java scripting of applets enabled.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

When you look in your Java control panel, under Advanced, what is your default browser used for Java?


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Under Java Control Panel, Advanced, the setting is default Java for browser.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

It should be IE or Mozilla.

Anyway, I don't think we're on the right track.

I don't know what else to try. Sorry.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Do you only have this problem with Pogo?


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

My Java default setting IS Internet Explorer. My mistake for not making that clear earlier. Yes, I only have this problem when trying to play games on Pogo, but, quite frankly, I think that's the only time I'm utilizing Java. The main problem (I think) seems to be that I still don't think I have Java installed correctly, as it still won't pass the "test" on the java.com website. I don't know what else to do!


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

I would uninstall it, reboot, reinstall and reboot. The problem might only be related to that specific website.

I don't see any reason for Java Runtime Version 6 update 11 not installing properly.


----------



## boxermomtx (Dec 29, 2008)

_As they say in Virgina Slims, you've come a long way baby! Even though you can't get into Pogo.com, you should be able to get in their HELP site: __http://help.pogo.com__ is only a click away! _

_boxermom_


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Karbo, I've done all you've suggested! I also when to the Pogo website and according to the tests on their site of Java, mine is running just fine! However, when I test it at the Java website it doesn't test out as running correctly, even though all items on the checklist are correct! I think I need a drink!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, do you know how to take screenshots? If so, I'll want you to post some screenshots so we can see how some things are setup on your system.

What version of Windows are you running?

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I have Windows XP. As for a screenshot, I have no idea how to do that, but I'm willing to learn! Thanks.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Try to hit the "Printscreen" key and open MS Paint / edit / paste. You'll have the whole screen there. Select what you want and save it. Upload the image back here.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

This may not help much, but you could try the tests here (using both your browsers in turn); http://www.javatester.org/

Clicking on the box at the top of the page should confirm the current version of Sun Java, while clicking on the 'Java Enabled' box on the left will confirm whether or not the browser can run Java applets.

Finally, clicking on the 'JavaScript' box will confrirm whether or not JS is working in your browser. JavaScript is similar to, but not the same as, Sun Java and many websites need it to function properly. I believe that the current JS version for IE is 1.3 while for Firefox/Mozilla it's 1.8.

Obviously, if you have the NoScript addon for Firefox installed, you will have to use the NoScipt Options to allow scripts to run properly


----------



## boxermomtx (Dec 29, 2008)

I had problems about a year and half ago with Pogo not running. I uninstalled the Java and then reinstalled it. Everything worked fine after that...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, you can get instructions on taking screenshots here.

If possible, go to "Add/Remove Programs" and scroll to the 'j' section and take a screenshot of the apps installed starting with the letter 'j' and post it here.

To post the screenshot here, use the "Manage Attachments" button located BELOW the area where you normally type your message. This button won't be immediately below the message composition area but if you scroll down a bit, you'll see it.

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

tomdkat said:


> Ok, you can get instructions on taking screenshots here.
> 
> If possible, go to "Add/Remove Programs" and scroll to the 'j' section and take a screenshot of the apps installed starting with the letter 'j' and post it here.
> 
> ...


Thought I had showed him!?! 

Ok, you have more details...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

karbo said:


> Thought I had showed him!?!
> 
> Ok, you have more details...


I didn't see page two of this thread when I posted my reply. 

Peace...


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Peace to you too...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I have given up trying to do the "screenshot" and posting it here. Instead I wrote down what it said under the j's in the add/remove programs as to what is installed. Only one:

Java (TM) 6 Update 11


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, fair enough.  This means Windows (at least) thinks the JRE is installed.

Now, in post #7 on the previous page, you indicated you were able to access the Java Control Panel. How did you do this? Did you do it through the browser or did you do it through the Control Panel window?

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I clicked START, then SETTINGS, then CONTROL PANEL, then I doubled clicked on the JAVA icon. That led me to the Java Control Panel.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Excellent! Now, go back to the Java Control Panel, just like you did before, and click the "Java" tab. Then, click the "View" button in the "Java Applet Runtime Settings" section and report back which Java Runtime Versions are listed and what the "enabled" status is.

Peace..


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I have two, both enabled. They are:

Product Name
JRE 1.6.0_11

Platform
1.6 1.6.0_11


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

So, for the Java Applet Runtime Settings section, you have ONE entry for the 1.6.0_11 JRE and it's enabled and in the Java Application Runtime Settings section, you have ONE entry for tje 1.6.0_11 JRE (platform 1.6) which is enabled?

Is this correct or are you seeing something different?

EDIT: Which versions of Firefox and IE are you using?

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

EXACTLY RIGHT!

As for Windows, I have Version 5.1 (Sv. Pack 3)

I'm not using the Firefox Mozilla browser at all for this.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, are you using IE6 or IE7?

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

7

Thank you for all your help and patience!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks! Ok, fire up IE and click "Tools", then "Internet Options", and click on the "Programs" tab.

Then, at the bottom of the "Programs" tab, click the "Manage add-ons" button.

The "show" field should say "Add-ons that have been used by Internet Explorer". If it doesn't, click the arrow to choose that menu option.

Then, look in the list of add-ons and see if there are any references to "Java Plug-in". Report back here. 

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

There were four references to Java.

Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11 is listed TWICE.

Java (tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper

Java (tm) Plug-In SSV Helper


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Ok, now please go back to the "manage add-ons" window and change the display to "Add-ons that run without requiring permission" and see if Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11 is listed or not.

Also, check the "Add-ons currently loaded in Internet Explorer" display.

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Under Add-ons that run without requiring permission, I have 5 Java references:

Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11 is enabled and listed FOUR TIMES!

Java (tm) Plug-In SSV Helper is enabled


Under Add-ons currently loaded in IE, I have 2 Java references:

Java (tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper is enabled

Java (tm) Plug-In SSV Helper is enabled


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, now I want you to go to this page: www.java.com and click the "Do I have Java?" link.

If you get a "Verify Java Version" button, click it.

After the results appear, go back to the "manage add-ons" window and change the display to "Add-ons currently loaded in Internet Explorer" and see if there are any "Java Plug-in" entries displayed. Report back here. 

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I went to the java site, clicked on Do I have Java?, then clicked on verify. This is the same as it was when I started this thread.......When I click this I get a page that says "verifying installation" and then the area below the words "test your JVM" is blank. According to the page, in that area I should see a "dancing Duke logo image." I see nothing; it is blank (white) there.

Back to the manage add-ons, in the Currently loaded section there is indeed an enabled Java Plug-in.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

So, when the java.com test page is loaded, you DO see a "Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11" entry?

Cool. So, that means IE certainly IS loading the plugin. Let me do some tests and I'll be back soon. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, when you load the test Java page from java.com, does your IE window look like the attached screenshot or do you NOT get the red x?

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

It looks like that except that I do NOT get the red x.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, what security software do you have installed? Symantec? Some other product?

I'm thinking the Java plug-in IS loading but some other software is blocking it from running. Do you have any other add-ons installed in IE, like an ad blocker or anything?

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I have VirusScan. 

Under Windows Security Center, the firewall is OFF and automatic updates and virus protection are ON.

I also have Ad-Aware.

These are the only things I can find......but it's possible I've overlooked something, as I'm only looking in obvious places. (I did not set up this computer and wouldn't know how to anyway!)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Do you have McAfee VirusScan?

Peace...


----------



## boxermomtx (Dec 29, 2008)

Trish, I anxiously await the outcome of this. Like Tom, I suspect that something else is loaded that is causing a conflict with Java. And to have it listed so many times indicates there's something amiss.... Recently I had to take my computer in for service. I had upgraded to a *better* version and that's when my problems started. As you may remember, your emails went into spam. The computer was continually locking up and sounded like a DC-9 reving for take-off anytime I used the Internet. They said it was my Norton Virus protection causing it. They took off Norton and instead loaded AVG and SuperAntiSpywear.. What a difference!

Tom, did you by any chance go to Berkeley? And thank you for helping Trish through this ordeal. I really miss playing with her on Pogo..

Big C


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

boxermomtx said:


> Tom, did you by any chance go to Berkeley? And thank you for helping Trish through this ordeal. I really miss playing with her on Pogo..


Naw, I didn't go to Berkeley but I went to another school in the S.F. Bay Area. 

Are both of you by chance IN the S.F. Bay Area?

I'm thinking McAfee VirusScan *might* be blocking the Java applet from displaying properly.

That is IF McAfee VirusScan is actually installed.

As for the Java Plug-in appearing multiple times in the above displays, I don't think that's an indication of anything wrong since mine displayed the same and I don't have the problem she's having.

Hopefully, we can get her up and running on Pogo again soon. 

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I have McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0.0


Tom, my friend Carly asked if you went to Berkeley because she saw you were from the SFO area and I went to Berkeley!! I graduated from Cal in 1970 so you can do the math! I'm going to assume that you went to our arch rival, Stanford!!! 

Even if you DID go to Stanford, if you can actually solve this for me I will be sending you some wonderful German wine!!!

Trish


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Naw, I didn't go to Stanford either. I went to "Harvard on the Hill"...  LOL

Anywho, do you have the installation CD for McAfee VirusScan Enterprise? If so, I would like to try having you UNINSTALL McAfee VirusScan and see how that changes things. If it doesn't, you can reinstall it easily. If it does, we can discuss what to do next.

If you don't have the installation CD, we'll have to try plan 'C'.

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't believe it, but I actually found the McAfee Virusscan CD!!! It is from 2005, ver. 9.0. What do I do now???


----------



## boxermomtx (Dec 29, 2008)

With a name like boxermomtx, you put me in California?!?!?!?

University of Houston on the Bayou here....


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

skygoddesstrish_ said:


> I don't believe it, but I actually found the McAfee Virusscan CD!!! It is from 2005, ver. 9.0. What do I do now???


Hmmm, well that doesn't sound like it's the same version you have installed now.

So, you can do one of the following:

Uninstall McAfee and possibly reinstall the older version you have the CD for.
Look into the current McAfee configuration settings to make sure it's not interfering.
Uninstall McAfee and switch to another anti-virus product completely (probably a free one to boot).
I think I might be running McAfee Enterprise edition ver 8.0 at work. If I am, I'll see if I can find some relevant candidate settings to have you check. If I'm not, we'll have to implement plan 'C'.

For now, think about the three options above and decide which course of action you want to take. Remember, uninstalling McAfee VirusScan might NOT solve the problem and if you like running that software, it could be challenging getting it back. On the flip side, there are some great free products you can run which will provide you with great protection. 

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Bearing in mind I know very little about computers (which should be painfully obvious by now!) I decided to try something based on your latest message. I temporarily disabled the VirusScan to see if then I could get into Pogo. Alas, I still could not, so I once again enabled it. Would this be an indicator that uninstalling it would not help?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great thinking and great test!!! Unfortunately, McAfee and Symantec security products can be challenging to "turn off", even temporarily. One thing you could try is booting Windows in Safe mode with Networking and then see what happens. The idea here being the anti-virus software might not load or might not fully load, thereby giving you a chance to bypass it to see if it's interfering.

I recently helped someone else here who had an UNINSTALLED Symantec product that had traces left around that STILL interfered with his web browsing capability.

What we need to do is look at the McAfee configuration settings to find where to turn off things like script blocking or ad blocking, that kind of stuff. When I get into the office today, I'll see if I'm running the same version of McAfee as you. If I am, I'll see what I can find. For now, DO NOT uninstall anything since we're not quite at that point just yet. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

skygoddesstrish_ said:


> Bearing in mind I know very little about computers (which should be painfully obvious by now!) I decided to try something based on your latest message. I temporarily disabled the VirusScan to see if then I could get into Pogo. Alas, I still could not, so I once again enabled it. Would this be an indicator that uninstalling it would not help?


Ok, I'm at work now and I have McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.5.0 installed. When you temporarily disabled VirusScan, how did you do it?

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

STOP THE PRESSES!! It's running now!!! I decided this morning it was getting too complex for me and I was really feeling bad about taking up so much of your time. I went to Craigslist.com and found a young man nearby who came over this afternoon. I had him read through all our e-mails so he could see what we'd done. He first disabled a couple of items in the VirusScan under Access Protection Properties. Then he tried to enter Pogo via Mozilla, which I thought I had disabled at some point. Anyway, while he was doing that, Mozilla crashed, and a screen came up that said Java was building a cache. He got out of that, and went to java.com. For the first time since this ordeal began, java recognized that I did indeed have java installed. Prior to this, I would get a blank screen. He told me it wasn't a browser issue and it wasn't a VirusScan issue because he went back and enabled again the items he had unchecked, and it all still works. He says something was wrong with the installation of java and now (somehow!) it has righted itself. He only charged me $25.00! I am so happy this ordeal is over with.....as you are, too, I'm sure. I can't begin to thank you enough for all your help. You are wonderful.

Trish


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Now, the question I have is how could your JRE installation have gotten tweaked since you did a fresh install. Did he try IE after trying Firefox? I also wonder where the Firefox crash occured (in a Firefox module or in a Java module).

In any event, I'm glad it's working for you now!

Yesterday, I uninstalled JRE 1.6.0_10 and generated the screenshot of IE I posted above. Today, I installed JRE 1.6.0_11 and IE worked just fine on the java.com test page.

Thanks for the update. 

Peace...


----------



## skygoddesstrish_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, you've asked questions I honestly can't answer. All I know is that even though I had freshly installed Java, it never tested "installed okay" at the java.com site. So I knew there was something wrong with IT, I just didn't know how to address it. I have no idea where the Firefox crash occured. But he did try IE after Firefox before he left and Pogo was working in both formats. I don't understand it! I never do. I just know that I love a computer WHEN IT'S WORKING! Again, thank you for everything.

Trish


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It's ok. I wasn't really asking you as much as I was wondering "out loud". 

Peace...


----------

